# Corkidor



## RickC (Apr 25, 2011)

Thought I would share with you a very simple corkidor idea for sanitizing 30 corks. I recently used a large plastic Folgers coffee container. Iadded about 2 inches of marbles in the bottom of the container. Placed the corks for a single 6 gal bottling in. Poured/sprayedK-Meta onto the corks but kept the level low belowthe top of the marlbes. Snapped the plastic lid back on while preparing the other equipment. It would have easily held about 35-40 corks. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 25, 2011)

That would work! Great creativity.


----------



## Flem (Apr 25, 2011)

Good idea, especially for a small quantity of corks. Plus, you always have a quantity of marbles ready in the event that you need sanitized marbles to top off with.


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine is similar. I have a plastic 8 oz. sour cream container with holes punched in the lid. I put about 4 oz. of sanitizing solution in it, dump the corks on top, and seal it. By the time I get the bottles ready and fill them, the corks are sanitized and ready to go.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats a great idea for small amounts.I assume you're buying bags of thirty and keeping them in a sealed bag until ready to go. Be sure to rinse the can afterwords as the k-mets is very corrosive.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2011)

Why the holes punched in the lid Peter?


----------



## RickC (Apr 26, 2011)

Dan, I am using a plastic coffee container instead of the metal. Even then I am still rinsing and drying the container and marbles so that they are ready to be sterlized when needed. I typically buy the bag of 100 corks, remove what is needed,and reseal after opening.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Wade said:


> Why the holes punched in the lid Peter?



Wade I think Peter put his k-meta in that container with a lid on it with holes in it. He then took that container and put it in a larger one and put his corks in, on and around the smaller one.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 27, 2011)

RickC said:


> Thought I would share with you a very simple corkidor idea for sanitizing 30 corks. I recently used a large plastic Folgers coffee container. Iadded about 2 inches of marbles in the bottom of the container. Placed the corks for a single 6 gal bottling in. Poured/sprayedK-Meta onto the corks but kept the level low belowthe top of the marlbes. Snapped the plastic lid back on while preparing the other equipment. It would have easily held about 35-40 corks. Worked like a charm.










Great idea RickC, thanks for sharing it


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 27, 2011)

The small sour cream tub goes in the big Folgers plastic coffee can. The holes in the lid of the sour cream tub let the SO2 gas out to sanitize the corks.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been using a 1 gallon food grade bucket I got at the local hardware store. We have a set of 3 plastic collandars of which the smallest is perfect in size to fit in the bucket. I pour in a nice amount of sulfite solution in the bucket, put the corks in the collandar and inside the bucket and place the lid on top while I continue to get things ready to bottle. Works great!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 27, 2011)

To _coin a phrase,_ "there is more than one way to skin a cat."


----------

